# Startup issue - win 10



## MHavick (Aug 18, 2016)

Hi... so I'm running windows 10 and after a trip out of town, it refused to boot up. I did the forced restart and then startup repair from the troubleshoot menu. Now when I turn the comp on, I get a window with the title "C:\windows\system32\logonUI.exe" which has only the text "press ctrl-alt-del to unlock" rapidly blinking. Pressing ctrl alt del does nothing, and closing the window just makes it open again. 

Appreciate any help in solving this!!


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Do you keep your PC/Laptop always on ? If you do, then the hard disk might some alignment issues because it is used to running at a warmer temp. Leave it running for half a day, and then reboot. It might straighten itself out.


----------



## MHavick (Aug 18, 2016)

I liked the idea that it could be temperature... but no luck. Left it running all night with no change. Any other ideas? Thanks for replying....


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Do you have your PC set up to use CTRL-ALT-DEL to Unlock previously ? Most people don't have that and Windows usually use CTRL-ALT-DEL when your PC joines a Windows domain with a server.


----------



## MHavick (Aug 18, 2016)

Good question. No, I don't, and that's what's weird about this. Well, weirdER.


----------



## MHavick (Aug 18, 2016)

Okay, maybe this will help. The original error I got upon trying to login was:

"The instruction at 0x00007FF864662164 referenced memory at (more numbers). The required data was not placed into memory because of an I/O error status of (more numbers). Click OK to terminate the program."


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Assuming that the I/O error means hard drive, then it means the HD is failing.


----------



## MHavick (Aug 18, 2016)

Okay. So is there anything I can do?


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Well you can try booting with your Windows DVD and doing a repair (before the setup screen) Maybe it can fix something.


----------



## MHavick (Aug 18, 2016)

No luck, thanks though. Going to get the adaptor and try moving files off the hard drive to my laptop....


----------

